# Pumicestone Passage - direction of tidal flow



## HoldYourHour (May 6, 2008)

I'm off to Bribie next weekend and I was wondering if someone with local knowledge could tell me which way the tide flows? I'm pressuming it flows out from North to South but it'd be good to have that confirmed.

On a side note are there charts / maps available that show the direction of tidal flow? My Beacon to Beacon doesn't seem to which is a shame as it would make planning trips to new areas so much easier.

Thanks in advance,

m.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

yaker said:


> Since the Passage is open at both ends, I've always figured that a rising tide would flow in both ends, whilst the ebb would flow out both ends. The nearer to either end of the Passage, the more "normal" the tidal flow would be. The confusion would be somewhere in the middle - around Coochin Creek - where it would be affected by the tidal flows from both ends of the Passage.


Tony you would be spot on I reckon mate...when setting courses for log events years ago always tried to set a course that involved confused tides feeding from two ways as it made for good penalty points as everyone did a guesstimate of the mid section in their planning


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

At donnybrook, around the channel there.. it definitely runs north to south on the runOUT. However, there are a number of influences because of the creeks etc, so its not that straight forward. Hope that helps


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

right on both counts.. definately runs in and out from each end.The tidal flow is greatest at the ends and naturally the passage (around what is called "the W's) being mid stream so to speak doesnt run quite as fast. This all depends on tide heights of course. The W's are called such as that is what the channel does , zig zags for a couple klms. I would guess think a good boating chandlery should still keep charts for the area,I got mine years ago from "Northside Marine" or possibly log onto sunmap .com.au which may be of some help.The passage offers endless ppossibilities for yak fishing. Just be prepared to have a camp overnight if you think you want to paddle the entire length to Caloundra at the northern end.its a bloody long paddle. Hope this helps. Great place to explore . watch out for the stinkboats over the hols, it'l be like Queen St. 
Cheers.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a an old chart of Pumicestone Passage which I was given by a local.Its not published anymore as the banks are subject
to a lot of change and movement especially up near Tripcony Bight where a year ago if you followed the beacons you would actually
run aground in one channel at low tide.
general consensus is up around Long Island but can depend on big the tides are and how much is coming back out of creeks like
Coochin and Hussey.


----------

